# Anyone having FET in September?



## twinkle123 (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi everyone

I'm due to have my first FET in September and was wondering if there's anyone at the same stage as me.  I started down-regging on Wednesday so my FET should be roughly the 17th September.

This is my second IVF cycle but because I keep developing OHSS, I haven't yet had any embies put back.  During my 1st cycle, my EC was cancelled two days before it was due and on this cycle they did my EC but froze them.

Don't really know what to expect so was hoping there would be someone to share anxieties and worries with. 

Susan
xx


----------



## han75 (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi Susan,

i'm due to start my first fet cycle soon. I had icsi in july which was BFN but we managed to have 8 frosties  .

i also had ohss and they didn't want to do transfer but i was devastated so begged them to go ahead..
didn't do me much good in the end though!!

I start down reg on 31st aug and baseline scan on 15th sept but that's all i know so far.

if you wanna chat/ask Q's i'm on ff most days  

take care, hannah


----------



## daisyizzy (May 21, 2008)

Hi Ladies, I am due to start FET,waiting for day 21 - about 18 to go this will be my 2nd FET had one last year BFP but miscarried very early, had failed icsi earlier this year, blessed with one DD from 1st ICSI 2003. I have 6 blasts but the clinic does not have much experience in thawing blasts so fingers very crossed!  Hope the treatment goes well for you 

daisy xx


----------



## twinkle123 (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi again
Thanks for replying.  It's good to know there's others who are going through the same as me.  

I got my protocol sent through from the clinic yesterday and it's so much more complicated than I had thought. 18 days of buserelin before my scan and then buserelin and oestrogen tablets for another 18 days.  I didn't even realise I would have to keep taking pessaries for 12 weeks if it all works.  

I'm still not sure about how many embies to thaw. We've got 4 frozen but I'm not sure about the thawing success rates.  We're only putting 1 embie back for this first time so don't want to thaw too many and not have any left for later.  What did you do for your first FET Daisy?

Susan
xx


----------



## han75 (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi

well there's 3 of us going around the same time then, that's nice   

daisy, i have 15 days to go until i start sniffing so we are very close. Fingers crossed for your blasts, .
Susan, i know what you mean, i thought with it being fet it was very simple, just pop them back at the right time        . 
What have the clinic recommend you do with regards to thawing?  mine suggest you take 2 out at a time, if we lose 1 early on then defrost another. if we lose 1 overnight, go ahead with just 1, or if we lose both over night then we abandon this cycle.. more hurdles to get over!!

I'm in a difficult situation.. i have a hydro in tube. They have told me that at this stage it didn't necessarily have anything to do with neg and to go ahead with the frosties. If we still have no luck after using all 8 up, then to look into hydro and having it removed. I'm not happy with this, i feel until its been removed there's a chance its reducing our chances, causing heartache and using up money we don't have. Dh thinks we should just go with the consultant... Then i worry that if it does work then it will cause an early mc.. all this ivf malarkey will send me    

Hannah.xx


----------



## twinkle123 (Mar 1, 2008)

Hannah - when I spoke to the doctor, he suggested thawing all 4 and putting 1 back.  We just sat there and accepted what he told us but when we went through to the nurse, I told her that we weren't too happy with that just incase all 4 thawed well and were then wasted.  She was quite happy with us thawing 2 at a time but suggested we make an appointment to speak to an embryologist as they are the experts in that area. I'm actually quite lucky I'm writing this because I forgot all about making an appointment!   Will do that tomorrow.

Oh, so much to think about! 
Susan
xx


----------



## kerribluecat (Nov 20, 2006)

hi, im waiting for my period ( was due yesterday) to start the ball rolling for FET!!!!
getting nervous!!!
i read that someone said they were thawing all 4, thats what they told us, was devasted as i naievely thought they wouldnt do them all together, and was never told they were frozen together, so this is our last chance!!!! 
would love to chat and gain advice!!!
kerri xxx


----------



## twinkle123 (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi Kerri

Yes, my doctor suggested thawing all 4 but I think the plan now is to thaw 2 at a time.  When you say that yours are frozen together does that mean that you can only thaw them all together?  Sorry if that's a stupid question!  I just assumed that they're all frozen individually.  I really should read up on this more.  There's so much I don't know!  

Susan
xxx


----------



## daisyizzy (May 21, 2008)

Hi Susan, for my first FET I had injection, then baseline scan, then tablets twice a day to thicken lining then 2 out back. we only had 3 frosties last time so they thawed all 3 and put the 2 best back. As we went to blast this time we have 3 lots of 2. The consultant said they would thaw 2 at a time. I have to ring them tomorrow to get first appointment. when do you start?


----------



## kerribluecat (Nov 20, 2006)

hi
well same as u, we thought we would thaw one at a time (hence thinking 4 attempts but they told us that have fozen them all together!!!! 
so gutted at least i thought maybe thaw 2 at a time so two attempts, as if by a miricle all 4 thaw some are wasted!!!!!
all the rollercoaster of emotions are kicking off again. and it doesnt help im 2 days late so waiting anxiosly to ring the clinic!!!
arrggghhh!!!! xx


----------



## han75 (Apr 22, 2008)

hi all

i can't believe they would freeze all four together! what if they all survive, their just wasted, seems ludicrous to me!!

i'm sure bourn hall freeze 2 together, well that's how it came across when con was explaining it to us.

Kerribluecat, i was a week and a half late, i was so cross as really wanted to get booked in. its common after all the drugs etc from ivf to be late, it messes you up!! i understand ur frustration  

Susan, its horrible isn't it, the way we just feel we have to accept what the con says, we're just puppets     well done for not keeping quite

i feel like that at the mo.. with this hydro situation. according to con's, don't worry, go ahead....
according to the girls on here, there is something to worry about and have it sorted before having fet

i don't know what to do?

xxx


----------



## kerribluecat (Nov 20, 2006)

hi han7
mm still late, i wouldnt mind but since my periods came back after havin my little boy last aug ( ivf!!!) i have always been regular!!!!, havent been havin any drugs as the fet will be based on a natural cycle. Im still gutted all 4 would be frozen together though, feel cheated in a way!!! as our last and only hope...thats if they even thaw!!!!

wishing tons of luck for everyones FET xxxxxxxxx


----------



## twinkle123 (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi everyone

Went back to work today after my 6 week holiday (I'm a teacher) so am not in the best of moods today! I can't really be bothered with hormonal, cheeky, insolent teenagers when all I've been thinking about is this FET.

I know what it's like to be waiting patiently for AF to arrive.  Because I had OHSS, I was told to wait 3 cycles after my EC in May.  My first AF was a week or so after EC, but my next 2 didn't arrive for about 50 days each.  I was getting so angry waiting about and tried all sorts of things from parsley tea to hot milk and cinnamon to help.  None of them did though!  

Anyway, they arrived in the end so am now enjoying(!) injecting myself every evening again. 

Susan
xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hi ladies
Does anyone know if you always down-reg for FET?  If you dont and you effectively do a "short protocol" then I could be having mine in September too!
I'm currently having a dummy cycle with steroids, aspirin and hormone tabs before having my FET cycle
xxx


----------



## twinkle123 (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi flowerpot

I know that you can either have a medicated FET or a natural FET.  I'm having a medicated one because my cycles aren't regular enough for the clinic to work out when the would be the right time to pop the embies back in.  I assume if it's a natural cycle then you wouldn't have to down-reg.  Then again, how do they stop you having more eggs there?  Hmm, thought I knew what I was talking about but I'm just confusing myself.  Sorry!   Not much help, sorry.  Anyone else

Susan
xx


----------



## hayleyS (Nov 16, 2006)

I am also having FET in september. My clinic don't down reg you so its all quite a short process. I don't have regular periods so will start taking Norethiserone on the 23rd august for 7 days, a bleed should then happen 3-4 days later, Baseline scan on the 4th september and all being well start taking the Progynova, then another lining scan on the 12th september and then can hopefully plan ET for the following week. I have 26 frosties from my IVF cycle in may which i did get a BFP from but miscarried. Its nice to see that there are other people who i will be cycling with.

Hayley x


----------



## twinkle123 (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi Hayley

Wow, 26 frosties.  That's pretty impressive!   I've only got 4 frozen but they're good quality so we're pretty hopeful about them.   I had 26 follicles at my EC and they got 19 eggs but somehow once the fertilizing and whatever else was done, there were only 4 left to be frozen. Not really sure what happened to the rest!  

It's strange how clinics can vary so much with what they do. Your process is so much more different than mine! I wouldn't say better because none of this is an ideal situation  

Susan
xx


----------



## sahara (Feb 12, 2004)

Hi ladies

I am due to start my FET on sept 1st. I am not down reging but have hrt to thicken the lining along side all my extra drugs for blood flow(viagra, asprin, clexane etc) ET should be around the 18th ish. My clinic freeze in two's. we have 3 in total.

Hannah - i had a hydro for a long while and had 3 failed ivf's. i considered having it removed but i have so much scar tissue it was not an option. Well i have ivf number 4 and got lucky, i thought the fails were due to the hydro but it was blood flow that was the problem, also on that lucky cycle they told me that the hydro had drained its self, i did not realise that could happen. so i am hoping it wont cause a problem this time.
What i am trying to say is dont get to caught up on it, i know its hard not to as i remember being really worried about mine. I am here if you want to talk about it.

I am more worried this cycle as i know what its like to get a positive result, this is our last go, so really hoping for another miracle, but wondering if i can be so lucky again

sarah xx


----------



## twinkle123 (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi Sarah

You will be lucky this cycle          

Maybe I'm being naive but can someone tell me what you mean by a hydro? Sorry if it's something obvious I'm just missing!   

Susan
xx


----------



## sahara (Feb 12, 2004)

Hi susan

A hydro is short for a hydrosalphinx its fluid in the fallopian tube.

Thanks for reminding me i MUST BE POSITIVE

sarah xxx


----------



## twinkle123 (Mar 1, 2008)

Thanks Sarah. I can't say I've heard of that before.

Well, just found out today that my sister is 9 weeks pregnant.  I broke down in tears in front of her when she told me and haven't stopped.  I'm really happy for her but don't know how I'm going to cope with the next 9 months if I'm not successful with my FET.

I'm not quite being the positive person I was yesterday when I told you to be positive Sarah.  

Susan
xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi ladies

firstly susan  its so hard isnt it, i found out my SIL was expecting when I was planning our first ivf and her son was born just as i was stimming on my 2nd.  its a real rollercoaster of emotions and we all know how you feel if it helps xx

thanks for all your help and your stories.  Hayley I sound like i might be like you, doing unmedicated so not down regging but I'll be on aspirin, hormones and steroids for my immune/blood flow issues.  I've worked out that i could be having FET around end of september if thats the case.  I've just got to get through this dummy cycle first 

we only have 2 frosties which is a worry but we must stay positive 

xxxx


----------



## sahara (Feb 12, 2004)

Hi ladies

Come on girls we must try and stay positive     

I know its very hard i am just the same, one of my friends is 12 wks pregnant she told me just after i said we were going for our FET. its so so hard and very unfair.    

sarah xxxx


----------



## twinkle123 (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi Always_hoping. Sorry to hear about your BFN.   At least you've got a good number of frosties waiting for you.  I'm the same with books.  I've got a ridiculous amount but they all talk about IVF and nothing about FET.  I was very naive going into this cycle.  I had no idea I would have so many drugs. 

Feeling much more positive today.   I think all that crying yesterday has got some of it out of my system.  Infact, I'm feeling in a very good mood.  Can't understand why!  Everything went well at work today and I've had no hot flushes so that must be it! Not even the rain is getting me down.

Susan
xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Welcome always hoping  sorry to hear about your BFN but its good your up and raring to go    Sounds like you are doing a monitoring cycle before your FET cycle like what I am doing now?

Sending lots and lots of positive to all you girls     

the side effects of my steroids are starting to kick in felt sick all day but its my own fault for not eating when I took them...will make sure i have breakfast with them tomorow 

Susan keep up with smiles 

xxxx


----------



## summer08 (Jul 18, 2008)

hi all,

I hope its ok to join your thread as now offically an FET patient.

I'm just getting over the dissappointment of get my AF on Weds following our first IVF/ISCI split last month. Feel gutted as we didn't even make it to our test date which should have been today. 
Anyway we've put the wheels straight back into motion (I've got severe endo so time isn't on our side)and I went and had my baseline scan this morning and will be thawing out our FE in a couple of weeks. I've got the progynova tablets to start taking tonight. 

We've now got to discuss how many we want to thaw (we've got 4 ISCI and 1 IVF in the freezer).

Hope you are all ok? and look forward to chatting with you all more over the coming weeks. 

Sxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hi Always hoping. don't worry I'm as  as you. They haven't told me much other than they are doing this monitoring "dummy" cycle and then I'll have FET, I don't know much about FET!  I assumed medicated meant you down regged? but i may be wrong   I'm currently on CD 4 of my dummy cycle so started steroids and aspirin on day one and I start the cyclo (oestrogen) pessaries tomorrow with a doppler scan on CD15.  My cycles are usually around 32 days so then I should be undergoing my FET cycle (i think  ) 

Welcome Summer  sorry to hear about your BFN   I'm sure we will all help each other along this rollercoaster xxx


----------



## twinkle123 (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi Summer. Sorry to hear about your BFN. It's so difficult isn't it.   I think the whole how many to thaw question is a big one for everyone.  I just wish there was a set rule about it all and you didn't have to make the difficult decision.  

Starting to dread my down-regging injection every night now.  I've always bruised easily and my poor legs are completely covered in bruises. It's difficult finding an area that's not going to be sore anymore.  

Hope everyone's well.
Susan
xx


----------



## Penylan (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi
Am new to this site and haven't posted before. I am also having a FET in September. Had a failed ICSI in March and have only 3 frosties. They will all be defrosted together because they were vitrified. They hope to put 2 in and refreeze the third- if they all survive. I have been down-regulating and have been on tablets for over a week now. Have second scan next Friday with a view to the FET being 4th or 5th of September. All rather scary really. 

P x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi Penylan welcome to the chat 

Wishing you lots of good luck, your FEt will be here before you know it.   We only have 2 frosties so its a bit  at the moment!!

Susan - ouch,  hope your ok with the DR hun 

hope everyone else is ok. My steroids are really starting to kick in now, hungry all the time and if i dont eat i feel sick, eczema back, indegestion and can't sleep.  was up at 7am pegging washing out on the line and now i'm shattered!!  

got a big day tomorrow with some of the girls i have become really close friends with through FF, its one of the girl's little boys christening tomorrow from her IVF and were all going to it.  The girls have 3 boys and a set of twins so far between them, my turn next


----------



## twinkle123 (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi Penylan.  Good to have you join us.   I've got 4 frosties so not many more than you.  I always assumed they freeze them individually but more and more people on here are saying that theirs have been frozen together.  I'll have to give my clinic a phone and ask how mine were frozen. 

Flowerpot - sorry to hear you're having a rotten time of it. Can't be easy   Hope you have a really good day tomorrow and yes, you will be next.    

Spent the whole day with my 9 week pregnant sister today and feeling very proud and pleased with myself for not getting upset.  Then again, she doesn't have a bump yet so I won't promise I'll feel the same in a few months time!  

Hi to everyone else
Susan
xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Well done Susan   I agree with you though its the bumps i find the hardest 

xxxx


----------



## ctm (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi Ladies, Mind if I join you??

I am going to the clinic tomorrow to start on our FET. We have 1 injection to do tomorrow which will down reg me (lasts 3 weeks) and then I will be in for a scan in 3 weeks time and hopefully can start on HRT tablets to help thicken the lining. Dont know much about FET really as never had frosties before. We have 7 snow babies in the freezer and assume they are frozen in a 4 and 3 but dont know. Was too upset to ask after last tx  Not sure how many we want to defrost yet as we maybe able to do blasts   but not sure, will find out more tomorrow 

Look forward to chatting to you other FET ladies 

Coz


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya coz welcome to the thread 

I too am new to FET and haven't a clue what I'm doing, I'm currently on a dummy cycle with steroids, aspirin and hrt with view to FET next cycle (sept) but hoping to find out more when I got my monitoring scan next tuesday   

good luck 
xxxx


----------



## twinkle123 (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi Coz and welcome

This is also my 1st FET and I too don't have much of a clue what's going on!  I've been down-regging 13 days now and have a scan on Saturday to see if it's been working.  Judging by the sore heads and hot flushes I've been having, I'm pretty sure it's working!  

It's strange how clinics can do things so very differently from eachother. Wow, one injection can last 3 weeks.  Like the sound of that!

Susan
xx


----------



## mandyb (Jun 27, 2005)

Hi hope you don't mind me joining in, I too am doing FET.  All being well September 9th.  This will be my first time for FET but I have had 2 cycles of IVF and on the second I had 7 embies frozen.

I don't really know what to expect with how many they thaw but know I'm having 2 put back.

I do wish they had the one injection at the clinic I go too because even after all this time that is still the worst part, but it will all be worth it in the end!!

Mandyb x


----------



## ctm (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi Girls  Thanks for the warm welcome 

Flowerpot - Hope your scan goes well next week and you can get on to doing your proper FET ycle 

Susan - I know only having to have 1 jab, more expensive than buserelin though   Best of luck for your cycle 

MandyB - Good luck with your cycle hun 

Off to the clinic this afternoon prob have a scan and then the jab  well thats if my drugs come, supposed to be here this morning now getting worried


----------



## ctm (Sep 12, 2007)

Drugs have just come, the big down reg one has come in a pack with its own needles and syringes  and it says intramuscle which means in the leg like the hcg jab  Oh well!!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Welcome Mandy  I too have had 2 ivf's and this is my first (and only) FET and Coz glad your drugs have come hun xxx


----------



## twinkle123 (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi everyone

Just a very quick message today. Still got so much work to do tonight.  Just wanted to say hello and welcome Mandy  

Susan
xx


----------



## mandyb (Jun 27, 2005)

Hi everyone and thank you for your warm welcomes.  I have been on the site a lot in the last few years but this is the first time I've posted anything.  It really helps hearing your stories as you are the only ones that truly understand how it feels.
Hope all scans gone well today.  And those for next week.  I am going for my second scan on Friday, always a waiting game, but am starting to get excited.  I'm trying to be as positive as can, great believer of that as a follower of Zita west!!
Speak soon x


----------



## ctm (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi Girls 

Mandy - Good luck with your scan tomorrow 

Well I went to clinic last night only to be told inj would have to go in   was not pleased about that so asked if I could have it in my leg and she said that I could. She let me do it myself at home so exactly the same as the HCG one but more liquid so all done and just have to wait for a bleed and then go in for a scan to make sure I have shut down.

Got the embryologist calling today to discuss how many to take out. We have 7 all frozen on their own in straws. Think we are going to opt to have them all out and try and take them to blast stage. If we have some spare, we can freezet them again if they look good enough so fingers crossed 

Hope everyone is ok today 

Coz


----------



## twinkle123 (Mar 1, 2008)

This is maybe a silly question but once embies have thawed, can they be refrozen?  I'm so confused with it all!   I just thought that if the all thawed, any that weren't going to be used were destroyed.  Oh, so complicated (or maybe it's just me!)

Susan
xx


----------



## mandyb (Jun 27, 2005)

Hey Susan

I was told they take 2 frozen embies out at a time and see how they thaw and then if ok put those in if not take out another 2 and so on until have good ones.  This way they only thaw what needed and the others are not refrozen but I don't know how it works at other clinics.

Mandyb x


----------



## ctm (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi Susan,

The clinic I go to will refreeze any leftover embies that look good  When I first started tx, I thought every clinic would do exactly the same, shows how wrong I was!!!

Hope everyone is well today  Embryologist never rung yesterday  Hopefully she will ring today otherwise I will ring her.


----------



## chrisb (Aug 22, 2002)

Hi Ladies

I would love to join you if you will have me 

I started my FET on 1st day of my last period which was 19th August am currently taking Progynova. I have to go back on 2nd Sep for another scan when if the lining of the womb is what it should be I will then go on cyclogest then they will hopefully be putting the embryos back on 4th or 5th sept. I am worried about everything and just hoping the 5 embryos they are going to thaw will make it etc...I believe they are 6-8 cell which the clinic said was o.k. but as not filled me with much hope.

Any Advice..etc..would be greatly received.

Good luck and best wishes to everyone.

Chris.xxxxxx


----------



## ctm (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi Chris and welcome 

Wish you all the best of luck with your FET  Sounds like you have some lovely embies waiting for you. I had one big down reg jab on wednesday (day 22 of my cycle) and have to go back once I have bled to check the lining and then move onto HRT tablets.

Are you having all 5 embies taken out and thawed?? and how many are you having put back 

It amazes me how many diff cycles there are with FET 

Coz xx


----------



## mandyb (Jun 27, 2005)

Hi everyone

Hi Chris - my cycle for transfer is pretty much the same as yours, my transfer is due on the 9th as doctor on hols next week.  I have 7 embies, I  know they were grade 2 but don't know much more.

Had my second scan today all good, lining 9mm so been on HRT a week and all looks set for 9th.  Trying not to get too excited but can't help myself.

Mandyb xxx


----------



## twinkle123 (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi and welcome Chris. It's all so complicated, isn't it! How many are you intending having put back?  I'm still in the 1 versus 2 dilemma at the moment. Really need to make a decision soon.  

Mandy - looking pretty good for you.  Have you decided on how many to put back?

I'm off for a scan tomorrow to see if all this down-regging has worked so will be on to let you know it it goes tomorrow.

Susan
xx


----------



## chrisb (Aug 22, 2002)

Hi All

Thanks for the lovely welcome. 

Coz  and Susan - I am thawing all 5 embies not sure if that is the right decision or not - am not planning on any more treatment but am having 2 put back some are from my 1st ivf which was a few years ago so hoping I will get 2 good embies out of the 5 they thaw. If there is more than 2 that survive not sure what will happen next.  

Susan -  Good luck for your scan tomorrow.

Coz - Best of luck for the 22nd and beyond.  

Does anyone feel like the old witch is going to rear her ugly head I have been on HRT since 19th August and last few days have really  felt like it is going to show  

Chrisx.x.x.x


----------



## cherriepie (Nov 3, 2007)

Hey Ladies

Would you mind if I joined you?  I am on another thread too but my tx seems to have overlaped August and September. 

Just had scan today to check lining but it's notthick enough yet - progynova has been put up to 6mg and I go back next Wednesday (3rd September) for another scan.  If all goes well then will be looking at ET aroung 10th September.  

Hope everyone is well.

Lots of babydust to you all.

Cherriepie

xxxxxx


----------



## twinkle123 (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi Cherriepie.  Welcome  

Sorry to hear your lining isn't ready yet.  It's all the waiting around I find the most annoying. I hope your scan on Wednesday shows the results you're waiting for.  

xxx


----------



## cherriepie (Nov 3, 2007)

Hi Susan

Thank you!!  Kind of expected that it wouldn't be ready as had some bleeding up until Saturday and this was only day 9 on progynova.  

How are you and what stage are you at?

Cherriepie

xxxxxxx


----------



## Penylan (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi Chris
I am having FET on Tuesday- was meant to be Friday but womb lining is 16 and they don't want to risk it de-satbilising. I have felt pre-menstrual for a couple of days now. Taking it easy over the weeked. We only have 3 embryos and will deforst all 3. If they all survive they will refreeze the one that is left. They vitrify at my clinic which is supposed help the thaw/re-freeze process.

Anybody else next week?

Penylan


----------



## kerribluecat (Nov 20, 2006)

HI everyone, 
Im gate crashing too as from august the same as Cherriepie. I had a scan yesterday but lining not ready so due in again for tues, been told to start the ovulation kits on monday too. they reckon hopefully next weekend for transfer if all goes well!! Having a natural FET to. Got 4 frozen all being thawed and so frightened they dont survive!! hate the waiting and that all so much can happen and so many hurdles in such little time!
how is everyone elses going
kerri x
ps can anyone tell me how to put up your profile, the small purple info at bottom about yourself xxxhehe


----------



## twinkle123 (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi everyone

Kerri - if you go into your profile, then click on forum profile information you can type your profile under signature.  Hope that helps.  

Well, turns out I didn't get a scan today, only a blood test.  My hormone levels have lowered enough to start the next stage.  I've to keep taking my buserelin for another 18 days along with my progynova oestrogen tablets.  Then the progesterone pessaries start.  Oh, the things we have to go through!  

My FET is due on the 17th September so not too long now.  Then again, considering I started this IVF cycle back in March, it's been a long time coming! 

Hope you're all having a good weekend
Susan
xx


----------



## kerribluecat (Nov 20, 2006)

HI 
Thanks Susan, worke dit out, but camera died so cant do the pic lol!
Teacher, me too and DH so know how u r feeling..well the hubby does, im now looking for supply work soon 
xx


----------



## cherriepie (Nov 3, 2007)

So many teachers on here - that's what I am thinking of studying sociology and history at Uni next year to become a Modern Studies teacher.  Any advice?

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya to cherriepie, chris and kerribluecat 

cherrie pie - what drugs are you taking at the moment?

Susan - glad the BT has give you a plan of action, your FET will be here before you know it 

kerriebluecat - you might be help us in all our confusion! your having a natural FET?  so what does that involve, is it just like a shortprotocol and you have your FET just after ovulation?

penylan -  for Tuesday, are you all set? 

hi to all the other girls (were getting quite a gang together!!  )

I am ok, the steroids have been awful but not so bad this weekend as at least i have caught up on some sleep. won't be saying that tomorrow when the alarm goes off at 6am   Got my first scan on tuesday (CD15) so he may switch me on the clycloprognova from the oestrogen to progesterone depending on the scan i guess.  its a quick visit but hoping he can at least give me a rough plan of action of what happens next!  its all the not knowing i feel is the hardest! xx


----------



## mandyb (Jun 27, 2005)

Hi everyone

Sorry not posted in a few days.

Susan - all being well I have 7 embies so definitely going to put 2 back in if they thaw.

Hope you are all ok and having a good weekend, I'm just bored on waiting at the moment.

Mandyb xx


----------



## kerribluecat (Nov 20, 2006)

hi everyone 

Flowerpot - yeh im having natural FET, so i called clinic on the first day of my AF they then saw me on day 9 for a scan, lining skinny, so back again for a scan this tuesday and start pee on stick monday (tmi) they reckon i should ovulate around wed, so as i have blastocyst ( 5 days ) embies frozen, they will thaw them and put them in 5 days after i ovulate..thats pretty much it really!! will have cyclogest dispoisitries after egg transfer...if they thaw and all goes well..very nervous!!!!!!!!!
feel pretty odd not having any drugs after the first time!!

How is everyone


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

thanks Kerriebluecat thats really helpful to know. i thought it would go like that. i suspect i will be the same only with the steroids etc on top xx


----------



## kerribluecat (Nov 20, 2006)

thats ok, its all so diff for everyone and i was worried and totally new to this FET buisness!!!
fingers and toes crossed for everyone xxxxx its such a tough experience x


----------



## Kati72 (Feb 9, 2005)

Hello everyone  can i join in? I'm due to start sniffing on the 5th Sep you guys are all ahead of me I think.. I have 2 grade 1 embryos i think they were frozen at day 3, I really pray were're all successful..This site was great my first time around look forward to cahtting to you all..


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hi Kati good luck hun and welcome xxxx I am definitely not in front of you so don't worry, i am still on my cycle before currently having a dummy cycle xxx

hi girls
not having a great day to be honest.  the scan didnt go well, I was disappointed to hear that on CD 15 today my lining is rubbish still so the drugs dont seem to be helping, he has added in more oestrogen tablets and wants another scan on monday.  had a few tears and low mood and feel drained but am just trying to get my positivity back.  Now I am wondering if the steroids are helping the killers cells as well, who knows.  It didnt help that the consultant didnt really explain much to me. I'm probably the worst person in these situations because i like to be organised and plan things and its very much up in the air. the sec is getting one of the nurses to ring me or dh to have a chat and explain whats going on. sorry to moan xxx


----------



## twinkle123 (Mar 1, 2008)

Kati - hi and welcome.  That's good quality embies you've got there.  I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.    
Flowerpot - sorry you didn't get the results you wanted.   I'm like you and like everything to be organised and planned but that seems to go out of the window where all of this is concerned.  I find that the doctors and consultants aren't really much help at the clinic.  There's nothing wrong with them but I feel I'm just a number to them.  The nurses are all so good though and explain things so much clearer.

Well, another exciting day in the world of secondary school teaching!  The usual cheek, arguments and shouting. Did some impressive slamming of doors though, must be all the hormones I'm pumping into my body. Had one of my classes who are always telling me "he's looking at me" and "he stabbed me with a pencil" today.  I'm afraid I don't have much patience for them at the moment.  

Susan
xx


----------



## chrisb (Aug 22, 2002)

Hi All 

I am like a wreck !!! clinic just phoned was supposed to tell me how many embies have thawed but rung to say they are not thawing them till the morning now and they will call me at 9 o'clock to clarify -  tried to explain to her that I will need to leave my house well before that to make it there in time. she was not listening. To top if off I had a chlamydia test and the results will not be ready till the morning. it seems everything is left till the last minute and I am convinced that I will not get 2 good embies out of the 5 to put back and it will be a waste of time.

Sorry it is a me post. good luck all.


Chrisbxxxxxxxxx


----------



## iwannabigbelly (Nov 22, 2007)

hi all

wondered if i could join u ladies please.

i am on a natural FET and had 2 embies put back yesterday 

i was very worried that they wouldnt defrost but the first two did. so i had two grade 1's 1x4cell and 1x2cell.

my OTD is 17th sept

love and luck to all

em x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oh Chris how annoying!! hang on in there hun 

welcome Em - sending you lots of   Is this your first FET?

Susan 

the consultant is going to see me and dh on monday for a mini consultation when i go for my scan just to explain things and put us in the picture etc and answer our questions so at least thats something xxx


----------



## iwannabigbelly (Nov 22, 2007)

hi

yep this is my first FET but i am no stranger to the 2WW. now gotts occupy my mind for the duration. and no early testing this time, i must be strong...........

em x


----------



## chrisb (Aug 22, 2002)

Hi All

Flowerpot- thanks for replying hope all goes well with the consultation !!!

Em- good Luck for the 17th.

Feel but more rational now as it is out of my hands just have to keep fingers crossed for good news in the morning.

will keep you updated.

Love and Hugs
Chris.xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## twinkle123 (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi iwannabigbelly.  Love that name! It will come true for you soon    

Well, made an appointment with one of the embryologists today for next Thursday to discuss all things FET.  I'm just so much in the dark about it all so hopefully she'll give me more help with how many to thaw etc.  

Hope everyone's well
Susan
xx


----------



## kerribluecat (Nov 20, 2006)

hi all 
havent been on earlier as been at mums all week so she could look after my DS whilst i went for scan!
day 13 and still not ovulating, its now day 15 and still no smiley face, feel low and hate this waiting!!!!!!!!! why isnt it comin, wot if it doesnt!!!??
how i severyone xxxxxx
finally after asking lots found out i have 2 grade 1 and 2 grage 2 eggs to thaw ( one of which has hatched...surely at least one will surbive the thaw?
xxxx


----------



## cherriepie (Nov 3, 2007)

Hey Flowerpot

I am taking 6mg of progynova at the moment and still on suprecur spray.  I take last spray tomorrow night (woo hoo) and then the progynova goes up to 8mg a day on Saturday and I start on Cyclogest pessaries too.  Am actually feeling quite good now - hot flushes have gone and the mood swings are not as bad or as often.....lol.

What about you?

xxxxxxxx


----------



## mandyb (Jun 27, 2005)

Hi everyone

Hope you are ok, wishing you all good luck as things are moving on....

I go for my last scan tomorrow, feeling really positve and relaxed so all being well everything will go ahead on the 9th!!

Surely we all need some good luck now, right?

Mandybx


----------



## Kati72 (Feb 9, 2005)

Hello everyone start sniffing tomorrow just realised that i'm quite excited really, I think you spent so long waiting and hoping and when you actual start treatment it feels like your actually doing something.. just a quick question how many hours did you leave in between each sniff at the beginning pharmacist said 6 but doesn't sound right. here's to the weekend

Kati


----------



## Penylan (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi Everyone
Had 2 embryos put back on Tuesday. One was retained and so they had to go in twice. Embryos looked good apparently but have had assisted hatching. Now on steroids as well as progynova (8mg) and cyclogest. Feeling very low and can't seem to feel positive. Keep having mild period cramps . 

Flowerpot- hope your lining is where it needs to be. Co-Enzyme Q10 is good for blood-flow. I had lots of acupuncture which is supposed to help.

Cherriepie- hope all is going well for you too.

Penylan


----------



## heleychamp (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi Penylan, i posted on this thread a couple of weeks ago and also sent you a private message, don't know if you recieved it or not? Good luck on your 2ww i imagine alot of the symptoms of fet 2ww are the same as ivf 2ww so i would'nt be too worried about period pains as i don't think it means much, hard not to worry i know my last 2ww were the worst 2 weeks of my life i think, the 2ww thread was fantastic as there are so many people either going through the same thing or have already been through it, so there's alot of advice and support on there, especially if you're feeling a bit low 
I need to start looking into FET a little myself now, i finally found a little courage and called the clinic my appointment is 2nd october so i need to start researching a bit, they said it's best to go with a medicated cycle 1st time around, so any advice welcome right now xxx


----------



## chrisb (Aug 22, 2002)

Hi all 

I too had 2 embryos put back yesterday - they thawed 5 but only 2 made it they were frozen at 6 cells and when defrosted was 6 cells the embryologist was quite happy with that.  I also have mild period cramps but have been here 5 times before so sort of know what is coming. although it does not help with this 2 week malarky. continuing with progynova and cyclogest till 18th september. 

Good luck flowerpot and cherrypie.

Chrisb
xx


----------



## twinkle123 (Mar 1, 2008)

Ooh lots of transfers starting to happen now. Good luck to everyone    
Heleychamp - I'm in the middle of a medicated cycle because my cycles are all over the place.  There's no way they would have managed to time anything. It just seems to be taking so long.  Fed up with all this waiting!   I'm due for my FET on the 17th September so getting quite nervous about it all now.

Kati - I haven't been sniffing so I can't answer your question. Sorry!  Hopefully someone else will.  

Have a good weekend everyone
Susan
xx


----------



## kerribluecat (Nov 20, 2006)

hi there
well it was day 16 and still no smiley face, so ran clinic, they told me to come in for scan ( 1.5hr drive), poor DS in back of car!!!!
anyway late ovulating so got to inject tonight to speed it on, plus start cyclogest too, and if the thaw is successful, we have FET next fri 12th sept!!!!!
been 2 years since i last stabbed myself so apprehensive tonight!!!!
please please thaw!!!! thursday will b a long day!

cherripie  - hows things?

sending tons of   for everyone thats just had their transfers!!!!!


out of the 5, what grades were u eggs if u dont mind me asking? ( sorry)

xxxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hi girls
sorry this is a really quick hello and  to those who had their embies put in. I'm so tired i can hardly keep my eyes open will try and catch up over the weekend xxxxxx


----------



## Penylan (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi heleychamp
Thanks for the message. I sent you a private message too- perhaps you did not get it. This 2ww thing is awful. My symptoms after my FET are different from after ICSI/IVF but then I was sore for ages after the EC. Had a tiny amount of spotting today- trying o convince myself that this could be a good thing........


Do you have acupuncture? The Natural Heath and Fertility Clinic in Whitchurch have ben fab.
Everyone told me that having a FET would be less stressful and less of an ordeal than IVF- I don't agree. I was so optomistic the first time around. Also I am on so much medication that I am sure that this is having an effect on my mood. 8mg a day of Progynova, x2 Cyclogest pessaries a day, 75mg of aspirin and 75mg of steroids a day. I feel exhausted!!

Where are you at? How many frosties do you have?

P


----------



## chrisb (Aug 22, 2002)

Hi All 

Wonder if anyone can help me??

Had FET Thursay (4th) and my boobs are hurting already ! now I usually have this when Af is due, does anyone have ideas if this can be Cyclogest, Progynova or could it be failing so soon.  on my previous 5 cycles I can't recall them hurting.. any ideas, advice would be greatly received.

Thanks and good luck,

Chrisb xxx


----------



## summer08 (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi All,

Is it OK to join (again)? I joined the thread at end of August but then moved house (talk about doing too much at once) and work has been a nightmare so only just getting back to normal. Had 2 embies put back on Thursday 4th, they had to thaw all 5. 3 survived and they chose the best 2. So now back on the 2ww (this is my second, got a BFN last month).

I was doing quite well, feeling positive and body much happier than last months IVF, expect that's to do with the less amount of meds etc. However now on day 5 and woke up this morning crying and feeling down. Got back ache, feel tired, and bit sick which are usual signs of AF for me. Test date is 17th Sept, which is day before DP's birthday.     

How's everyone else doing?    
Sxx


----------



## ctm (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi Girls 

    to all of you who have had transfers  Good luck and   for all of you!!

Sorry have been awol  dont manage to get on weekends 

The embryologist phoned me back and said as we have 7 and we would like 2 put back and hopefully get to blastocyst, she recommended taking all of them out and thawing them. After talking to dh we have decided to have them all o ut and see what happens, afterall, if this were a fresh cycle we would be taking all 7, hopefully, onto blast stage. I know that if all 7 thaw ok it would be a miracle so realistically, I think we will have to have them put back at cell stage. Thats ok too though! The end result hopefully will be a  whichever way we go  Heres hoping anyway!!

Hope everyone is ok, will try and come on more often 

Coz xx


----------



## chrisb (Aug 22, 2002)

Hi All 

Summero8 -   it will be a pos result for you. I too had 2 embies put back on the 4th after they defrosted all 5 reamaining embryos, this is my 6th 2ww and it does not get easier. think this is the worse as this is definetely last time I will be doing this as both emitionally and financially drained. Do have a 5 1/2 year old from my 5th fresh IVF cycle so know how v.lucky I am.

Coz - Good Luck hope all turns out well.

Big   to you and everyone waiting.

Love
chrisb x   ;


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hi girls
hope everyone is ok? sorry I cant read back and will try and catch up later, just wanted to update (when you read you'll see i may be moving off the FET board!)

I've been for my scan and consultation this morning. Its all happening  and I need to take stock and get my head together.  The good news is that the oestrogen tabs seem to be doing the trick and the blood flow to the lining was much better today on doppler scanning    I had to have about 12 vials of blood taken today for all manner of blood tests (cost of £400  ) which will be back on tuesday and then we know exactly what drugs I need for our "proper" cycle.   Then to the big news.....our consultant is advising we do a full fresh IVF cycle again rather than FET as he thinks with all the additional drugs etc a fresh cycle is giving us the best chance, especially as we only have 2 frosties which may not survive.  Needless to say this has given us lots to think about not least the expense involved.  Me and dh need to have a good chat and way everything up etc, we have till next Tuesday when the results are through. Then its either we go on my next AF which will be about 2 weeks away or more realistically the AF after (so about 6 weeks from now) 

I can finally wean myself off the steroids (hurrah), stay on the aspirin and switch to progesterone now from the oestrogen which will give me AF in about 10 days time xxx


----------



## ctm (Sep 12, 2007)

Flowerpot - Some big decisions for you to be making now hun  Fresh tx or FET with 2 frosties? and 12 vials of blood    !!!! They struggle to get 1 vial out of me  Good luck with making your decision 

Chris - I agree that the 2ww gets worse with everyone you do


----------



## Penylan (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi Summer08 and Chrisb
I am in a similar position to you. Mine went back in last Tuesday- also having back ache, slightly sore boobs but also have had some spotting. Thinking of you both. It's so difficult to stay 'positive'  
Here's hoping  

Penylan


----------



## summer08 (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi Chris B and Penylan, looks like we are all in the same boat and knowing you're not alone does make it slightly more bearable.     Wishing you both the very best of luck. I totally agree, the 2ww doesn't get easier nor is it easy to stay postive. Trying to work but my mind has been wandering all over the place today, and my back is absolutely killing me. 

Flowerpot - good luck in making your decision. Sometimes you just have to give in to the advice of the consultant, regardless of costs, pain, time etc. I'm a shocker at the blood thing, thin veins or something and I bruise really easily, so good on you producing 12 vials. 

ctm - love your wedding photo.

Sxx


----------



## kerribluecat (Nov 20, 2006)

HI all, well im already freaking out about whether my eggs will thaw this week as due to have FET on friday!!!!!!!!!, to then onlt to be told by my friend ( her DS only 10 months old) that shes 8 weeks pregnant!
Her DS was 1st attempt and so is this one, i did tell her outright that i hate people like you!!!!, no matter how awkward they feel telling you such news, its not half as bad as we feel!!!!!oh i thought i was coping better this time but now feel so bitter and twisted!!!!!!!! :
  please thaw, please stick xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ctm (Sep 12, 2007)

Morning Girls 

Summer - Thankx for the comment on photo  We got wed in Cyprus  Lovely it was.

Kerri - Oh hun   I can understand how you feel about your frind getting pg again  Im sure your eggies will thaw out ok     for you xx

Hope everyone is ok  apart from the pants weather we are having at the moment!


----------



## iwannabigbelly (Nov 22, 2007)

hi all


well i am 7days past ET and what i am after is a severe telling off please. i done a stupid thing i tested today with a first reponse. i know it was way too early i am soooooo stupid. of course it was a negative. dont know what made me do it. i think it was the lack of af pains.  

i just had to get it off my chest, now i feel better

love to all

em x


----------



## kerribluecat (Nov 20, 2006)

cheers ctm!!!

sending tons of   to those on the 2ww, so hope i will be joinging u at the end of the week
hope everyone is managing to sainly get through this horrible WET dark days!!!, did we ever have a summer??


----------



## twinkle123 (Mar 1, 2008)

Tut tut tut Em     Take that as your severe telling off!  
I think I'll probably be the exactly the same in a few weeks. I have no will-power or patience whatsoever.

Not much to report here.  Still down-regging and taking oestrogen every day.  Seeing the embryologist on Thursday so will be going prepared with a list of questions for her.  Hope she doesn't mind!

Susan
xx


----------



## ctm (Sep 12, 2007)

Em - tut tut   Way to early hun!!   

Susan - Good luck for tomorrow  I always find it easier to write my questions down  I normally forget most questions when I get there 

Hope you are all ok xx

Coz


----------



## chrisb (Aug 22, 2002)

Hi All 

Em - I too did the same thing I tested day 6 and also got a negative. don't know why I did it as swore I was'nt going to but I did. stupid girl I just could'nt resist  it.I tested on my previous cycle on day 9 and got a positive so really  now I am really  that this a late implant and I am going to get a pos..oh well only another 8 days to go .

Hope everyone is doing o.k.....

Chrisbx


----------



## heleychamp (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi Penylan, sorry havent replied sooner, have been staying with my dad for 4 days... he just had hernia op  bless him. anyway back to work today for me  
Havent recieved your message, strange isnt it! So it's a week and a day for you today, how're you feeling.... i don't think there's anything worse than the 2ww, hope you're managing to stay positive, the spotting you had sounds like a very positive sign 
We are having our treatment at ivf wales and i must say i've found every one of the staff there amazing, i was quiet concerned when i went for my tic appointment as i found their way of doing things totally unorganised and far too laid back... i like a little structure in my life!lol but they obviously adopt this attitude for a reason and i must say that apart from the dreaded 2ww which you can't really do anything about anyway my treatment schedule was almost stress free and i was very relaxed about the whole thing and i do think now that i'm ready to move on that out of the 9 frosties we have there that 1 of them is going to be that special one 
I did try accupuncture before i got onto the ivf roller coaster and lots of other chinese medication too, in 2005 & 2006 i tried almost anything and everything. When i think about it i realise what a long hard journey it's been, it takes such a long time to get anywhere!
How long have you been ttc? Is the clinic you're with in Whitchurch or do you go there for natural treatments to compliment your fet?
Wishing you all the luck in the world     and hope the rest of your week isn't too difficult xxx


Hello to all of the other ladies who are going through it, try and stay positive because in the end all of our hopes and dreams will come true.... one way or another xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hi girls
just wanted to pop on to say goodbye and wish you all luck. It looks like were moving towards another fresh IVF cycle rather than FET. I truly hope all your dreams come true. Wishing you lots and lots of luck   and thank you for your help and support xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## twinkle123 (Mar 1, 2008)

Flowerpot - good luck with your fresh IVF cycle.     Hope to see you soon on the pregnancy boards!

Susan
xx


----------



## cherriepie (Nov 3, 2007)

Hey ladies

Sorry I have been gone so long - been absolutely hectic with starting college.

How is everyone?  Feel like I have missed out on loads.  What stage is everyone at?

Well, I now have 2 perfect little embies back on board.  We had 3 but 1 didn't survive the thaw properly.  Just hoping and praying that they are sticky ones and that they get nice and cosy in there.

Good luck with any appointments that anyone has coming up.

Cherriepie    

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## twinkle123 (Mar 1, 2008)

Good luck cherriepie      
xxx


----------



## summer08 (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi all,

Flowerpot - good luck hun....hope to be chatting with you again on another board.

Cherripie - welcome to 2ww. How r you feeling?

Chrisb and em - Stay away from those  p-sticks   . There now you r told. Last month (when had my full IVF) I avoided buying any so not to tempt me and fate. However 2 days before test date I went and got some and feeling all excited with myself went back to the office. Only to discover few hours later that my AF had started. You can imagaine how I felt. Still had to use one of  sticks to make sure, so have one left, but staying well away from it   . I've not got any symptons, apart from back ache. How about you guys? 

ctm - oohhh wedding in Cyrpus sounds fab. I need a holiday    

Hope everyone else is ok?

Sxx


----------



## ctm (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi Girls 

Flowerpot - Good luck with your fresh cycle  

Cherriepie - Great news on getting your embies back on board   Fingers crossed for you 


Summer -  Thx hun  Was fab day  Fingers crossed your back ache is a good sign  

Still waiting for af to show herself so I can get my scan booked and move onto next stage  about 5 days late now


----------



## catmadblonde (Feb 2, 2005)

hi there, i am having a fet this month, all being well. Had my day ten scan yesterday and am using my ovulation sticks at the moment waiting for my surge days.xx
GOOD LUCK TO YOU.XX


----------



## Penylan (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi Heleychamp
Thanks for your message. Test a week today..... We have been TTC for 8 years. Glad you have decided to move on with your FET. I agree that IVF Wales have been fab. Our first meetings with them two years ago were not great but from then on, they have all been amazing. I have been going to the Natural Health and Fertility Clinic for acupuncture to compliment the IVF/FET. It is supposed to double your chances. Jackie Brown runs it and she is also fantastic- worth checking out. I am sure that it made a big difference to my womb lining developing so well- it was 16mm before the embies went back in ( they expect it to get to about 9-10mm). Whe is your next appointment?

Good luck Flowerpot and Cherriepie- keep your chin up .

Penylan


----------



## twinkle123 (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi everyone

Well, had our appointment with the embryologist today. It didn't take long but we got all the answers we wanted.  As it's my 1st FET, I've decided just to get the one put back.  We've got 4 frozen - 1 at 8 cells, 1 at 7 cells and 1 at 6 cells and 1 at 4 cells. They're going to thaw them one by one starting with the 8 cells and keep going until one survives.  Hopefully, the 8 cell one will thaw ok and that's the one I'll get put back.  I'm not counting on it though but as she said today, any one of them should be okay.  If by some huge bit of luck, the 1st one thaws okay then at least I'll have 3 left in the freezer.  Getting quite excited about it all now.  

Hope everyone's well
Susan
xx


----------



## summer08 (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi all,

Catmadblonde – hope you are OK and wishing you the best of luck. This is my first FET too. 

Ctm – funny that some of us are waiting for AF and others are praying it stays away. I defo feel AF symptoms, bloated stomach and cramps   . Not good really, but trying to stay positive.    

Penylan – hows the 2ww going? Fingers crossed for a week today    . I’m a couple of days ahead of you, testing weds 17th. I’m not having accupunture as not comfortable with the needle thing. Instead I am having reflexology and a weekly head and neck massage to relieve the tension. It’s fantastic and floating on cloud nine afterwards. Perfect way to end a dreary week of commuting.

Susan_p – I hope the thawing goes well and you have every right to get excited. Keeps us informed.   

Sxx


----------



## ctm (Sep 12, 2007)

AF is here     Just need to get scan booked in so we can move onto next stage


----------



## twinkle123 (Mar 1, 2008)

Good news AF has arrived Ctm.   At least you can move on to the next stage now.  
xxx


----------



## kerribluecat (Nov 20, 2006)

hi everyone!!!

well to update as been a few days, had a nightmare day on thursday waiting for fri morn call to see if any of my 4 frozen embies had survived the thaw!!!

fri morn, got call, only one they thought had survived 

so we went off to clinic for ET to be told when they had me all legs a cimbo and set to go, would u like to look at your embryo's. i said pardon...emybroS!!!!!!!! oh yeh well one we were not sure about has now actually hatched which is fab so here i am now waiting till next sunday to see if either of the two put back in have worked!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

have felt weird sudden sharp stitch pains ever since and even felt sick at the site of the wimpy burger my DH thought he might treat me too lol!!!!
anyone has symptons??

how long is everyone waiting till still!!!

cant believe this is it, so hope it works and they were 5 day basts and the btach that was from my success with DS!!!!!

hope everyone is ok xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
hate this waiting


----------



## summer08 (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi Kerribluecat,

Thats great news, congratulations on the embies and welcome to the 2ww. What a thing to go through, but at least it worked out for you. Fingers and toes crossed that you get a BFP       

I've got 2.5 days to go and this is the worst 2ww ever. Feel so twitchy and tetchy. Spent most of the day ystday blubbering my eyes out    . Also been feeling a bit nauseous and still have back ache. Really think that AF is on its way but will wait and wait and wait. Pls Pls     

Hope everyone else is having a grt weekend? 

sxx


----------



## kerribluecat (Nov 20, 2006)

hi

thanku summero8!!!!
2.5 days, god ive got 6.5 and desperate to test already!!!! god knows how i will get to next weekend!! sending u lots of   vibes!!!!!!!

did u have nat FET?, how many put back?? ( sorry if prying )


----------



## summer08 (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi Kerribluecat,

I had a controlled FET (on progynova). We had 5 frosties, 3 thawed and had the best 2 put back on 5/9. Was a bit upset that all 5 had to be thawed as if we get a negative this week then we will have to start the whole process again. Having the FET option is not only heaps cheaper but definitely less stressful on the body.

How r you feeling today? The temptation to test is overwhelming isn't it Last cycle I didn't even make it to test date as got my AF on the 12th day    , and today is my 12th day    so already dreading going to loo. I'm working from home today just incase as last time AF started just before my journey home and I cried all the way home on the train. I can't go through that again, so wanted to be at home. Pls pls be ok     

Staying positive and you should too.        

Sxx


----------



## kerribluecat (Nov 20, 2006)

mornin, well i laid in bed for 20mins this morn so tempted to do a test!!!!! but way to early!!!!, if its a bfn thats it for us as like u wery had to have all the 4 thawed. and have no finances at all to start from fresh 
trying not to think about it, but easier said than done!!!!!!
having somereflexolgy tomorrow as a treat, had it last time and it was great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
hope u have a good day, at least the sun is shining ( well it is here)
try not to clock watch too much hehe!!!!
i just keep talking to my tummy and praying its worked xxxx
 

sending heeps of  

kerri xxxx


----------



## cherriepie (Nov 3, 2007)

Morning 

Just a quickie!

Summer08 and Kerriblue - am sending you both heaps and heaps of     and     .  2WW is awful enough but like you both my last cycle didn't work out so appreciate how you are feeling.  Am only 5 days post transfer but am already looking to see when the earliest test can be done.  Apparently 10 days post transfer but am going to try and hold off as long as I can although we did test early last time.

Keep thinking positive thoughts to your little embies!

Cherriepie    

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Penylan (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi Summer08, Kerriebluecat and Cherriepie
Hope you are all hanging in there. Thinking of you today Summer08 and sending you all the positive vibes I can      . I have been spotting since yesterday and have real AF feelings, so very pesimistic today- think I know where this is going. This 2ww seems to have gone on for ever. Don't know what we'll do if this hasn't worked. Had 3 frosties and all 3 survived although the third wasn't dividing as evenly as the two that went back. They were going to watch it for another 2 days to see if it was worth re-freezing and I don't know the outcome of that. 

Hope everyone else is doing OK.

Penylan


----------



## kerribluecat (Nov 20, 2006)

hi pennylane and cherripie

god this waiting is painful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
just did a really stupid thing as not to test till sun but just did...god knows why!!!!!! why why why now i feel so terrible that i have   tempted fate!!!!! im so impatient and stupid!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:
xxxx


----------



## twinkle123 (Mar 1, 2008)

To everyone in the 2ww -        

Oh Kerri     You're not stupid - you're just in a very difficult time.  You're not the first to test early and you'll definitely not be the last.  Just ask me in a week or two.  I'll probably do exactly the same!


----------



## heleychamp (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi Girls, have just been catching up with the thread and my heart goes out to all of you right now, i know exactly how your feeling and unfortunately theres nothing anyone can do to make it easier, am thinking and   for all of you sending you    

Penylan, Kerribluecat and summer sending you  i think you need one right now, try and take it easy right now xxx


----------



## summer08 (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi all,

Thank you for your support and kind thoughts. Goodness I'm in a right old state today. I just finished reading your emails and burst into tears,     . Why oh why is life so cruel to such lovely people, mustn't start crying again. There.....trying to smile again now.    

I've just caught a glimpse of myself in the mirror and what a shocker      Have lots of spots all over my forehead and my cheeks are flushed and the tears are running into my ezcema which hurts.    . Must be my hormones as spent most of Saturday crying, poor DP really didn't know what to do with me. Heading into work tomorrow and just hope I can pull myself together before then.

Do have AF like symptons but trying to stay    

Cherriepie - fingers crossed for you hun, don't go testing too early as it only messes with your head and raises more questions then answers.

Penylan - Try and stay positive, although easier said than done. Spotting could be a good sign. I didn't actually realise that they could re-freeze. When will you know? Fingers crossed for the embies on board and the one at the clinic.

Kerribluecat - Oh hun, why did they invent   , just to torment us in the privacy of our own home. As susan-p said, you are definitely not stupid, and try not to give yourself too much of a hard time.    

Susan_p & heleychamp - hope you are both doing ok?

Big hug to all Sxx


----------



## ctm (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi Ladies 

Sending all of you in the 2ww        

I went for a scan today to see if my body has shut down..........well I now have 2 cysts on my right ovary  I really thought they were going to cancel  The dr said I need to start buserelin twice a day until I have another scan next monday. If the cysts are still there then they will aspirate them. Really    that the buserelin will shrink them. Once thats all out the way, I can start on the hrt tablets.

Catch you all later!!

Coz


----------



## chrisb (Aug 22, 2002)

Hi Ladies

Penylan - Hope you get good news tomorriw I will be thinking of you as one of the ladies said that spotting can be a good sign will be   for you.

Summero8 Keep thinking them   thoughts hun will all be good though easier said than done.

Kerriebluecat I did the same thing I tested on day 5, 7 and 8 god knows why I am such a stupid woman, I have been through this 5 times so should know better. anyway as thought negative so will test again on my official test date which is 18th Sept and hope it will be a positive .

Good Luck and big   to anyone I have left off.

Chrisb. xxxx


----------



## kerribluecat (Nov 20, 2006)

hi how is everyone today!!!
god i hate this waiting game !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
sending lots of   to one and all xxxxxxx
kerri


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi everyone,

I think I was on this board ages ago, but then took a break from FF (and went on holidays!!).
So now I discovered that I have an appointment with my consultant this Friday to discuss previous (unsuccesful) ICSI and forthcoming FET. DH will be away with work - grrrr.

We have one blasto frosty for this FET - what should I ask my consultant?? I have poenty questions about previous treatment, but feel I should concentrate on the coming one. I have already received teh invoice (£760.00) - does that mean they will definelty do a medicated FET? Seems a lot of money ... The again not very much compared to ICSI    

My Af is due tomorrow-ish and I can feel it starting   . I would rather speak to my consultant before I ring the clinic - ho, hum.

Anyway, a big   to everyone here. Will catch up with personals soon.

Caroline


----------



## summer08 (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi all,

ctm -     poor you. Did they say what might have caused the cysts? Wishing you well for Monday and praying that the buserelin does its job.    

Chrisb - thanks for your thoughts and wishes, this site has been a lifeline over these past weeks. So a big thank you.

Penylan - any news hun? Fingers and toes crossed for you.   

Kerribluecat - totally with you on horrendeous waiting.   

Caroline - welcome. Where did you go on holidays? Good news on the appt on Friday, really hope you get all the answers. My FET cost £995, funny how the prices differ, but yes totally agree much better than last months invoice for a full IVF cycle.    

I'm heading to bed for an early night, if I can sleep. Feeling very very very anxious. Will be in touch tomorrow night. Sxx


----------



## ctm (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi Ladies 

Summer - They just said my body was still sending out hormones hence the cysts  Nothing can be straight forward!!! Hope you are ok xx

Caroline - Hello   I only paid for my drugs for this cycle as they abandoned the 3rd ICSI due to OHSS. Still, the bill came to £250 ish!!

Chris -     for a positive tomorrow xx

Hope everyone is ok xx

Coz xx


----------



## heleychamp (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi Girls any news yet.... i know some of you are testing today  can't really remember who, Summer, Kerribluecat   Penylan i know yours is tomorrow hun  

Thinking of you all, good luck Helen xxx


----------



## kerribluecat (Nov 20, 2006)

hi ya heleychamp!

my day is on sunday but will end up doin it friday as i know im inpatient and we are away with friends for the weekend!!!! roll on the weekend, been in all day today so seriously clock watching and climbing the walls hehe
wishing well to everyone else too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
xxxxxxx


please work, its our last time   , samuel needs a bro/sis xxxxxxxxx


----------



## twinkle123 (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi everyone.  That's me and 1 little safely on-board embie are back!  Only 1 of my 4 little frosties survived the thaw.  It was a grade 2, 6 cell one but has now lost a few cells during the thaw and become 4 cells.  Really hoping it won't make any difference.  

Hopefully no more tears today.  Cried after the first phone call saying the first two hadn't survived and cried after it was transfered.  It was quite funny - here's me lying with all dignity gone with various apparatus being put in places(!) and the nurse is trying to reach for the box of tissues just out of her reach without moving anything down below!   Everywhere you go in that clinic, there's boxes of tissues.  Obviously, I'm not the only one with a crying habit!

Feeling very luck today because it was sunny and DH picked up a penny just outside the hospital door (see a penny pick it up - all day long you'll have good luck!!!). Clutching at straws but anything helps.

Lots of luck to everyone      
Susan
xxx


----------



## kerribluecat (Nov 20, 2006)

susan-p
cograts on making ET, good luck and hope the embie stays nice and snug..welcome to the 2ww xxxx


----------



## Penylan (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi everyone
Hope we're all doing OK. My OTD tomorrow. Congrats SusanP on getting your embie on board. Put your feet up now and watch lots of films! Feeling very nervous.

Thanks for the thought Summer08.

Sending everyone lots of positive vibes   

How you doing Heleychamp- don't fret.

Penylan


----------



## summer08 (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi all,

Susan-p – well done on getting your embie on board. Fingers, toes crossed that it snuggles in nicely. Try not to cry and get upset but focus on giving lots of positive energy to your embie very special little treasure.

Penylan – good luck for tomorrow. Will be thinking about you.

Kerriblue – I’ve sent you a PM.

Heleychamp and ctm – hope you are both ok?

Chrisb – is your OTD tomorrow. If so good luck hun.

Well I can’t quite believe I am typing this, but did several pee-sticks this morning and got a BFP from each one. In total and utter shock. Spoke to the clinic and they have booked a 3 week scan for 8th Oct, which means waiting for another 3 weeks and worrying and trying not to get too excited. Emotional rollercoaster continues. But DP and I are over the moon, its his birthday tomorrow, so what a fantastic present.

Sxx


----------



## twinkle123 (Mar 1, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS SUMMER !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
    
    
So pleased for you.  Take it easy and look after yourself
Susan
xxx


----------



## chrisb (Aug 22, 2002)

Hi All

Summer well done you so made up for you. Brilliant...     

Penylan - will be thinking of you tomorrow when I will be doing the dreaded pee stick aswell.    

susanp  - focus and think   I will be thinking of you in the next 2 weeks.

Hope everyone else is doing well.    

Chrisb.xxxxx


----------



## ctm (Sep 12, 2007)

Summer08 - What a fabbie pressie for your dh!!!!!!!!!                Congrats hun!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chrisb (Aug 22, 2002)

Hi All  

Well that says it all did a test and it was   as I thought.  That is all for us now after 5 IVF AND 1 FET have had enough both emotionally and financially. And most importantly it has worked for me my georgeous 5 1/2 year old is now at school waiting for me to pick him up so not such a sad ending in fact I am so blessed that it did work for me as I am sure it will for all you lovely ladies. 

To everyone testing    .

Chrisb.xxx


----------



## kerribluecat (Nov 20, 2006)

hi chrisb
sorry to hear your news but lie u say u r blessed with a gorgoeus son, like myself. So we r such lucky mummies
sending u hugs and well wishes from one essex girl to another xxxxxxx


----------



## ctm (Sep 12, 2007)

Chris - So sorry it hasnt worked for you this time    

Coz xxxx


----------



## heleychamp (Jul 25, 2008)

Chrisb, so sorry for you xxx


----------



## iwannabigbelly (Nov 22, 2007)

sorry i have been absent, i didnt most much anyhow, but i got a bfn yesterday

love and luck to all

em x


----------



## ctm (Sep 12, 2007)

Em - Oh hun     So sorry to hear your news 
Coz xx


----------



## twinkle123 (Mar 1, 2008)

Chrisb & Em - sending you the biggest hugs ever      
Susan
xxx


----------



## Penylan (Aug 3, 2008)

Congratulations Summer08- that's wonderful news. 

Thinking of you Chris and Emma- I also got BFN this morning. Feeling pretty low.

Penylan


----------



## chrisb (Aug 22, 2002)

Thank you ladies for taking the time to reply to me.

em and penylan thinking of you.    

Chrisb. xxxxx


----------



## twinkle123 (Mar 1, 2008)

Penylan, sending you loads and loads of hugs.    
Susan
xx


----------



## ctm (Sep 12, 2007)

Penylan - Oh hun So soryy it hasnt worked for you    

Coz xx


----------



## heleychamp (Jul 25, 2008)

Penylan so very very sorry! it's a crap time and my heart goes out to you, nothing anyone can say will make you feel any better.....time is the only thing that makes it easier xxx
PM me if you want to go for a coffee or have a chat sometimes it helps if another person sort of knows how you feel.... in the mean time just be good to yourself xxx

Em lots of people thinking of you right now, we're all here if you need to talk xxx

Kerribluecat, any news yet?    

Summer how fantastic for you honey and what a wonderful birthday pressie for your DH enjoy every second of it xxx


----------



## summer08 (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi all,

Thanks for all your wishes and congrats. Still doesn’t seem true and won’t be really until get to the 3w scan on 8th October. Still dread going to the toilet. 

Penylan, Em and ChrisB – I’m so sorry for your news. I really hope that you are all OK? You are all in my thoughts and send you a big hug.    

Love to everyone else.   

Sxx


----------



## iwannabigbelly (Nov 22, 2007)

hi all

congrats to summer on your   really pleased for you hun

chrisb and penylan sorry about u getting bfn aswell i know exactly how you both feel, we will do it one day x 

love to all

em x


----------



## Hobbs (May 8, 2004)

Hello anyone here?  

If so may i join you?

I'm going to have my first FET maybe next week or the week after depending when i ovulate 

I am taking 50mg of Clomid, as my progesterone is to low if i do it by myself.  Had a dummy run last month so all ok for this month.  Anyone know the sucess rate with frozen embryos?  My clinic said that they had a 85% thaw rate but didnt really elaborate on the success rate.

I'm day 11 today of my cycle and am due to ovulate on day 15 (well i do normally) they are putting the embryos back on  surge +4 as they were frozen on day 3 (bizzare!!)  Only have 3 of the little critters os hoping that at least one of the makes it.

Hows everyone else doing?

Hobbs x


----------



## twinkle123 (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi Hobbs
I had my FET last Wednesday and am now on my 2ww.  Only 1 of my 4 embies thawed so I was only able to get 1 put back.  The success rate with frozen embryos is very slightly lower but I've been told that's only really because you are rarely left with the best one (usually it's been put back fresh after your EC). I keep getting OHSS so have never had a fresh embryo put back yet.

Feeling physically fine so far but very restless, nervous and emotional.  Gone through so many boxes of tissues so far and I've still got over a week to go! 

Lots of luck when the time comes    
Susan
xx


----------



## Hobbs (May 8, 2004)

Hi Susan

Wow on the dreaded 2ww fingers crossed for you.  Glad at least one of your precious embryos survived the defrost.  I'm absolutly crapping myself that the little blighters wont survive.  I also got 18eggs at the collection and did have mild OHSS but fortunatly not till after the transfer, though we did have the terribly sad outcome of loosing the pregnancy.

My clinic grade the embryos out of 10 i have a 9.5, 9 and 6.5 in the freezer, frozen at day 3 .  What cell stage were yours put back at?

Bless you and your tissues, i know the feeling and can sympathise.  When my period arrived  i burst into tears and told my poor confused DH that i didnt want to do it anymore 

This fertility treatment stuff slowly drives you batty.  I'm going to keep all my fingers and toes crossed for you and your precious embryo ad hope it snuggles in safely.

Love Hobbs


----------



## twinkle123 (Mar 1, 2008)

Hobbs - wow, a 9.5/10. That's sounds quite impressive.  I had a 8, 7, 6 and 4 cells frozen but only the 6 cell one survived.  Unfortunately it lost a few cells during the thaw and became a 4 cell.  Hopefully it won't make too much differenct.  

I agree with what you say about fertility treatment driving you batty. It makes you completely obsessed and paranoid about everything.  Or maybe that's just me!  

xx


----------



## ctm (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi Hobbs 

I am on a medicated FET at the moment, Have a scan today to see if my cysts have gone.

Good luck with your cycle hun and heres   that they survive the defrost


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hello there,

my last post is quite a while ago, but I started downregging on Friday,so I thought I say a quick 'hello'.

Em, chrisb and penylan - Sorry to read that you got BFNs - it is so unfair having to go through all this treatment and then be disappointed ...  

Summer - nice to read that you had a BFP - fingers crossed and hoep that tiem flies until yoru first scan.  

I just figured out that I wont have FET in September - I started donwregging and have to do that for two weeks, which menas my base line scna will be on teh 3rd fo October and that means FEt will be in Ocotber - better start a new thread   

Take care

Caroline


----------



## kerribluecat (Nov 20, 2006)

hi all
well my otd was yesterday but as i was naughty and tested a few times early, all of which showed a faint line, i tested later in day after getting another stick and yet again a faint line!!!! then did a didgital and when it finally chnaged its said not preg, so why have i 4 sticks with a faint line!!!?
still havent come on, so rang clinic, they said hold out and try again tomorrow, if stilla faint line i need to go in for a blood test!!!!!!!
dread everytime i go for a pee, and still in total limbo land, i was so sure it had worked aswell.
i even showed the sticks to a pharmacist in the shop and he said it definatley indicates something, and the clinic said they do not suggest to use the digital ones!!
so in a total mess, am i arnt i
fingers crossed hey and still no af yet!??


----------



## chrisb (Aug 22, 2002)

Hi Kerriebluecat


Keeping Everything Crossed 4 U. Hope it is good news.     

Take Care. 

Chrisb.xxxx


----------



## ctm (Sep 12, 2007)

Kerri - Finger crossed for you    


Well girls went for my scan yesterday and all clear!!! The cysts have gone   I am now starting the hrt tablets one a day for so long and then two and then three. I still have to have buserelin but only once a day and 0.25mls instead of 0.5mls

Next scan is on the 6th Oct so think I will join the oct thread  Will still keep posting on here aswell though  

Good luck girls


----------



## kerribluecat (Nov 20, 2006)

just to update u, after all those faint lines on my tests, my bloods confirm a BFN
     ...and still waititng for my AF 
totally gutted


thanks to all of u

im off to have a bottle of wine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## twinkle123 (Mar 1, 2008)

Sending you massive hugs Kerri      
Susan
xx


----------



## chrisb (Aug 22, 2002)

oh kerri so so sorry     have been logging on and off today to see your news.

From one essex girl to another....xxxxxxxx


----------



## ctm (Sep 12, 2007)

Kerri - Im so sorry hun xx


----------



## heleychamp (Jul 25, 2008)

Kerri huni, that is totally crap for you! i'm so very sorry, take a little time out be good to yourself.... all of us sending you     xxx


----------



## mandyb (Jun 27, 2005)

Hi Guys

I know I've not been on for a while, you may remember me from the beginning of the thread.  I got really nervous on the 2ww so didn't post any updates but I followed all your stories.

Unfortunately on tuesday I also got a BFN - so I understand how a lot of you are feeling at the moment and I am really sad for you all.

Congrats to those who received a wonderful BFP, I hope we all get one of those soon.

Best wishes


Mandyb xxx


----------



## kerribluecat (Nov 20, 2006)

hi mandyb
really feel for u hun, its terrible we have to go through this!
my AF finally arrived today (sorry tmi) so indulging in a bottle of wine and tub of ice cream tonight!!!

sending hugs xxxxxxxx


----------



## twinkle123 (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi Mandy - Sorry to hear your news. Big hugs for you    
Susan
xx


----------



## mandyb (Jun 27, 2005)

Thank you for your hugs Susan & Kerri.  Got my AF too, so been a right misery today.

My mum and dad came round to cheer me up so I taught them to play on the wii, we had a right laugh.

Booked in on the 4th to start again.  So fingers crossed.

Keeping my fingers crossed for you Susan xxx


----------



## Penylan (Aug 3, 2008)

Kerri and Mandy
So sorry for you both- I totally know how you feel. Sending you lots of love and hugs.   

Penylan xx


----------



## ctm (Sep 12, 2007)

Mandy - Im so so sorry hun


----------

